
Learning organization: A fine example of a management fad [pdf] - warpech
https://academicpublishingplatforms.com/downloads/pdfs/beh/volume32/201805181423_34_BEH_2018_Vol14_Issue3_Slobodan_Adzic_Learning_organization_pp.477-487.pdf
======
warpech
I have stumbled on this paper while researching the term. I don't have a solid
experience on this topic, but I believe that the learning organisation
principles have a place as a part of company culture rather than aiming at
defining the management style. WDYT?

